# El transmisor de onda corta mas sencillo del mundo



## DavidGuetta (Jun 1, 2010)

Hola de nuevo, este es mi primer post que hago como tutorial. se trata de un sencillo emisor de radio por las bandas de HF u onda corta. este circuito se destaca por su sencillez y casi perfecta estabilidad. en el diagrama aparecen todos los componentes. no usa circuito LC, en sustituto usa un cristal de cuarzo. puedes cambiar el cristal por otro que mas se acomode a tus necesicades ya que este determina la frecuencia de salida y emisión. Si encuentras un cristal de 1 mhz podra encontrarse tu señal en la banda de ondas medias. ningún componente es crítico.  el alcance depende de la antena a utilizar y el voltaje. este alcance es de alrededor de 50-100m pero por las caracteristicas de propagacion de las bandas de onda corta, capaz que te escuchen a cientos de kilometros... quien sabe... 

Antena: http://ea6gk.wikispaces.com/file/view/g5rv_1.jpg/53912572/g5rv_1.jpg

Si queren modificar esta antena para la frecuencia que desees, usa esta formula:

*Sacar longitud de onda: 300.000/frecuencia en KHz     EJEMPLO:  12MHz= 12.000 KHz, Entonces 300.000:12.000= 25 metros
*...y si necesitamos hacer una antena de long. de onda media= 25:2= 12.5m
Necesitaremos hacer dos elementos iguales. 
*entonces dividimos 12.5:2= 6.25m cada elemento.
*Un elemento se conecta a la salida de rf y el otro a tierra mediante cable coaxil RG6/U. 

disfruten el cto!! =)

aaaah! y si tienen fotos del armado subanlas para compartir experiencias!  pronto colgare fotos!


----------



## Andrxx (Jun 3, 2010)

Eso voy yo a experimentarlo. Lo que hice fue modificar el tx de AM de electronica2000.com para emitir en la banda tropical poniéndole en paralelo condensadores de 1 nF para que la frecuencia de resonancia del cto tanque se elevase, de hecho, emitía en 5.900 kHz. Voy a liarme con este a ver que resultados obtengo. 

Saludos y gracias por el aporte, con lo que me gustan a mí las ondas cortas. :-D.


----------



## tiago (Jun 3, 2010)

mumish13 dijo:


> Un elemento se conecta a la salida de rf y el otro a tierra mediante  cable coaxil RG6/U.



...O sea que la salida es de 75 Ohm, ¿No?

Saludos.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jun 4, 2010)

puede ser de 50 o 75 ohm, mientras no sea 100 ohm u otra impediancia extraña, 75 o 50 funcan bien =). recomiendo armar el cto. si no anda, quita la resistencia de 100 ohm y pon en serie con el oscilador un trafo de 220(110) a 12v. pon el lado de 12v en serie con el cto  el de 220 es de entrada. saludos!

pronto subo un par complementario con bc548 y bc558 que separa y amplifica un par de veces la señal.


----------



## sprenc (Jul 1, 2010)

el audio es salida o entrada??????????? espero sus respuestas byeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## tiago (Jul 1, 2010)

el audio es entrada, se trata de un transmisor sin mas. No conozco como funcionan éstas frecuencias, pero me imagino que no hay error.

saludos.


----------



## Dano (Jul 1, 2010)

tiago dijo:


> el audio es entrada, se trata de un transmisor sin mas. No conozco como funcionan éstas frecuencias, pero me imagino que no hay error.
> 
> saludos.




Funciona igual que en otras frecuencias, es un transmisor AM de 12MHz con oscilador de cristal, sin muchas vueltas


----------



## tiago (Jul 2, 2010)

Ya, lo digo por lo de la conexión de audio, y la pregunnta que hace sprenc.

Saludos.


----------



## aguilaoso (Nov 14, 2010)

receptor para esto???
si consigo un receptor fácil como este circuito, estoy hecho!


----------



## asterión (Nov 19, 2010)

@mumish13, tu lo diseñaste? si no es así, podrías poner la fuente?


----------



## tiago (Nov 19, 2010)

Aqui tienes uno tambien, sin cuarzo, pero interesante para ir probando.

http://www.carcassweb.com/circuitos/rf/tr-ondacorta.htm

Saludos.


----------



## Andrxx (Nov 20, 2010)

El circuito de Tiago es el mismo de electronica2.000.com, ese circuito funciona aunque es mejor usar PN2222N y usar como hilo para la bobina el obtenido de devanar el primario de un transformador de red (230 V - 12 V), le estoy haciendo un lineal que cuando esté terminado os enseñaré y le he sacado 1 kilómetro y medio.

Saludos.


----------



## asterión (Nov 22, 2010)

He probado el circuito y no me anda bien, y eso de poner el trafo es mucho para mí que estaba buscando un circuito sencillo con estabilidad de cristal para am...


----------



## DavidGuetta (Nov 22, 2010)

asterión dijo:


> He probado el circuito y no me anda bien, y eso de poner el trafo es mucho para mí que estaba buscando un circuito sencillo con estabilidad de cristal para am...





Solucion de problemas de mi tx a cristal:

1.-pon a andar con 9v el transmisor. siempre y cuando hayas sacado la parte de audio (resistencia del emisor y capacitor de desacople de audio). SIEMPRE acuerdate de poner el capacitor que va desde la base del transistor a tierra, asegurándote que su valor sea entre 100pF y 1nF. si lo omites, el transmisor podria oscilar erroneamente o simplemente no oscilar.
2.-sintoniza el emisor en un RECEPTOR DE ONDA CORTA o SW (shortwave). no es necesario armar un receptor ''especial''. en las relojerias o tiendas que se dediquen a la venta de radios, puedes encontrar estas por muy bajo precio. ojala consigue una que sea pequeña y lo mas comoda posible para que el trabajo no sea engorroso. hecho eso, buscas la frecuencia portadora de tu transmisor dependiendo del cristal que le hayas puesto (si es de 4MHz sintonizas 4 mhz, si es de 8 mhz sintonizas 8 mhz y asi)
3.- en serie con la alimentacion, deberas poner (quieras o no ) el trafo de audio. usa mejor un trafo de 220v a 6v (o lo que consigas) y pones el lado de 6v en serie con el circuito quedando un cablecito para alimentar al tx (+V) y el otro soldado positivo del tx. el otro lado del trafo (220v) es la entrada de audio. 
4.- si ves que el volumen de la transmision es bajo, deberas poner un ampli de audio de minimo 0.5w o usar algun parlante de pc viejo y poner el audio a maximo volumen.

Espero que estos consejos sean de utilidad, ya que esta reforma SI funciona y genera una portadora en AM

Saludos!


----------



## asterión (Nov 23, 2010)

mumish13, esta interesante el circuito, yo lo he armado así como esta en el diseño y veo en el osciloscopio la señal modulada en amplitud pero como bastante débil, no la he podido captar con un receptor en esa frecuencia ni con mi detector de rf en la salida, y cuando le pongo el frecuencímetro me da lecturas como de 1 khz (poniéndole un cristal de 10Mhz), esa lectura de 1khz cambia a mas a bajo y a veces desaparece, como si no tuviera casi potencia en la salida...  Si puedes, y como ayuda deberías dibujar el circuito completo con todo lo que me dices y colgarlo.  Saludos


----------



## DavidGuetta (Nov 24, 2010)

hola el circuito lo saque de esta pagina:

http://www.sparkbangbuzz.com/easy-ten/easy-ten.htm

de ahi lo modifique y lo publique aca.
te sugero que lo armes tal como esta en la pagina original y le pones un trafo de modulacion y vas probando hasta que tenga buen volumen.
con éste consejo deberia funcionar bien el cto, y asegurate de que el frecuencimetro este bien ajustado y acoplado al transmisor. yo creo que te lee 1khz porq le omiti un condensador variable de desacople y eso ajusta la salida del transmisor. te sugero que le pongas algun trimmer (cafe ojala, de esos murata) para hacer el cto mas compacto.


----------



## fredd2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Perdon que me meta, pero la antena de la imagen (g5rv) no es de la mejores para construir, tiene muchos contras 1 la altura que nesesita (minimo 6), la bajada que puede ser con cinta de 300 ohms tambien altera altera la resonancia, para hacer la escalerita (no recuerdo cuantos ohms eran) es un laburo de preso, y por ultimo requiere un balun para adaptar la impidancia, creo que seria mejor para estr proyecto algun dipolo mas sencillo o simplemente un hilo largo (mas de 20 mts) ya que para este tipo de tx la antena es fundamental.
p.d.:La g5rv bien diseñada y bien instalada es una excelente antena requiere mucho esfuerzo el ajuste comparado con cualquier otro dipolo.
Saludos


----------



## boxito (Abr 23, 2011)

bueno he hecho este diseño pero sin placa pero use un 2n2222(cheque datas.. emite menos señal rf) en vez del 2n3904 ya que no encontre este transistor , use en vez de la resistencia de 100 ohm use uno de 220ohm  y un resonador de 16mh y un eliminador de bateria a 12v.  y no puse el condesador de desacople que va antes de la antena , pues como receptor he usado un radio portatil a pilas , pues bien si se escucha lo que se esta tramitiendo en sw7 a 16.20mh el problema es que tiene un ruido ""iiiiiiiiiiiiii"" entre el audio, y en algunas frecuencias se capta igual  en el rango 16mh a 17mh, bueno es importante el aterrizaje a tierra ya que si no se pone simplementa no se escucha nada( eso me paso en la primera prueba)  pues bien ya escuche que si jala asi que me consiguere los materiales que piden, tengo muchos problemas ya que el "trimmer"  en toda mi ciudad no hay nada de eso. pues la distancia que capte fue de 3 metros.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Abr 23, 2011)

Trimmer para la salida de RF?ese que va en serie con la antena?


----------



## elgriego (Abr 23, 2011)

Hola gente ,disculpen mi ignorancia ,este transmisor no es originalmente para telegrafia?

Saludos.


----------



## ELEKTROLOKO (Abr 23, 2011)

El circuito propuesto tiene algunos problemas.
- La antena está acoplada DIRECTAMENTE al colector. Debería tener asociado un condensador de .001uF aproximadamente, para separar la continua de la señal de RF.
- El nivel  de audio ( o porcentaje de modulación) es extraordinariamente bajo. Menor que 30%
-Con porcentajes mayores de audio existe grandes posibilidades de Modular en Frecuencia.
- Las caracteristicas generales efectivamente auguran un mejor desempeño en Telegrafia (CW).
- La potencia en AM se reparte en las dos bandas laterales que conforman la portadora. Por consecuencia el alcance y la eficiencia es bajísima, además de que este circuito proporciona unos pocos miliwatts.

Les dejo un circuito de AM que verdaderamente SI es el más sencillo del mundo y es una idea hasta ahora no ha sido superada por nadie. Por supuesto que proviene de un Radio Aficionado Japones, el señor Kazuhiro Sunamura JF1OZL. Les dejo el archivo con el circuito y el enlace a su página (que es estimulante y llena de proyectos "made in home").

Pra lograr niveles de Audio (modulación) más altos, es recomendable hacerlo por el colector.
Otra cuestión que no deja de ser importante es que el contenido armónico de este transmisor es alto, puesto que carece de alguna clase de filtro pasa bajo o circuito resonante a su salida.

Saludos !!

Se me olvidaba el enlace a la página del Japonés: www.intio.or.jp/jf10zl/

Las Ondas Cortas son ideales para quienes quieren experimentar con ondas de radio.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 23, 2011)

el famoso japones y sus esquemas a mano alzada ¡¡¡¡


----------



## DavidGuetta (Abr 23, 2011)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola gente ,disculpen mi ignorancia ,este transmisor no es originalmente para telegrafia?
> 
> Saludos.



Si, pero lo quise modificar y lo he probado para que haga AM desde el emisor, usando la misma metodología que usan en los transmisores de TV para vídeo.

Saludos



ELEKTROLOKO dijo:


> El circuito propuesto tiene algunos problemas.
> - La antena está acoplada DIRECTAMENTE al colector. Debería tener asociado un condensador de .001uF aproximadamente, para separar la continua de la señal de RF.
> - El nivel  de audio ( o porcentaje de modulación) es extraordinariamente bajo. Menor que 30%
> -Con porcentajes mayores de audio existe grandes posibilidades de Modular en Frecuencia.
> ...



respecto a mi transmisor, ese lo diseñé cuando era novato en el tema, ahora cada transmisor que hago debe tener un desacople capacitivo para que no haya DC en la antena, y haya solo RF. Sugiero que pongan un variable de Aire o de Radio AM o sino un trimmer ojala de alta capacidad.

Es totalmente imposible que haga FM, porque la frecuencia esta determinada bajo las condiciones del cristal. Diferente seria que usara un transmisor que sea hecho por realimentacion, hay mas posibilidades que pueda hacer FM

lo de la modulacion, puede ser bastante cierto que no hay mas de 30% y eso a mi tambien me ha dado algo de problemas. pero todo esto es experimental, nada concreto todavía.

una pregunta... ese transmisor que posteaste usa ''el poder de la voz'' para alimentarse y hacer AM?? por lo que veo tiene diodos que rectifican los voltajes producidos por el parlante para haacer DSB.


----------



## ELEKTROLOKO (Abr 23, 2011)

"Es totalmente imposible que haga FM, porque la frecuencia esta determinada bajo las condiciones del cristal. Diferente seria que usara un transmisor que sea hecho por realimentacion, hay mas posibilidades que pueda hacer FM"

*NO es "totalmente imposible". *Es más, se puede con absoluta factivilidad modular en frecuencia un oscilador a cristal. El nivel de desviacion de frecuencia está determinado por el tipo de cristal. 
Los antiguos emisores de FM desplazaban la frecuencia de el cristal. Todavía hay mas: las disposiciones generales sobre el uso de emisores en el espectro radioelectrico prohiben modular directamente el oscilador, por la misma causa antes expuesta: al modular directamente el oscilador siempre está presente la modulación de frecuencia. 
¿Porque? En un oscilador, sea controlado a cristal o con un circuito LC cualquier modificación de L, C, R, o simplemente por temparatura, la frecuencia se desplazará. Si en serie con el cristal conectas un condensador variable y lo mueves, observarás que varías la frecuencia del cristal. Lo mismo sucede si en serie con el cristal colocas una inductancia y la varías moviendo el nucleo, por ejemplo. Entonces, si aplicas modulación al transistor las caracteristicas de tensión y corriente se alteran en el circuito.
Del mismo japonés, tomé una idea. Modiqué algunos valores y el transmisor emite perfectamente, con un nivel de modulación cercano al 100%.
*- T1 *es un transformador de 220-110 volt en el primario y 9 volt en el secundario. Usas el bobinado de 9Volt hacia el LM386 y los extremos del secundario como lo indica el circuito.
*- T2 y T3 *son esos tarritos de Frecuencia Intermedia de 10.7MHz. Puedes utilizar con éstas FI cualquier cristal que ande cerca de los 10MHz si tienes cristales que anden muy por debajo de esa frecuencia, por ejemplo 6MHz o 4 MHz colocas un capacitor de mica en paralelo con el primario de las FI y retocas los núcleos para máxima salida.
Yo he probado este circuito en 6.2MHz con un dipolo media onda, bajada de 52 Ohms a 14 metros de altura y desde la quinta región (chile) me escucharon en Concepción (400 kilometros), en la epoca en que vivía en chile. También le modifiqué la alimentación a 15 Volts. agregué un pre amplificador con control de tonos para el micrófono y sacaba señal de música del PC. Nada nuevo, pero andaba muy bien. Nota: la tensión del colector del amplificador de salida debes colocar un Zener de 20 volts antre la FI y el transformador de modulación, para no quemar el transistor con niveles de modulación muy altos. Saludos y Gracias.

*PD:* No, el transmisor ideado por Kazuhito es de AM sin supresión de portadora (BLD). Al hablar frente al micrófono la señal es amplificada en tensión por el transformador. A continuación la señal alterna de audio es "doblada" por un rectificador, la que alimenta el FET amplificador de Radiofrecuencia, la constante del capacitor de filtrado es muy grande, por lo tanto mantiene su carga entre palabra y palabra, permitiendo una tensíon continua media relativamente estable... al hablar esa tensión media inicial de modifica permitiendo controlar el fet y modular la señal de RF.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Abr 23, 2011)

y desde que ciudad de la 5º region? valparaiso, viña, ...? se ve bastante bueno ese transmisorcito...


----------



## ELEKTROLOKO (Abr 24, 2011)

Transmitía desde San Antonio.
Cometí un error en el circuito: el Integrado de audio es un *LM386* y no el que aparece ahí... pero la numeración de patas es la correcta.
A este "transmisorcito" si le cambias el transistor oscilador por un BC548 y el de salida por un BD139, además de cambiar las bobinas, por otras sobre nucleos más grandes y con alambre más idoneo... es increible lo que se puede hacer... es probable que más de mil de kilometros en 7MHz con buena propagación... También es conveniente cambiar el integrado de audio por un TDA2002, pero en escencia sigue siendo lo mismo. Saludos y Gracias.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 24, 2011)

increíble ¡¡¡ tanto alcance con tan pocos componentes,


----------



## DavidGuetta (Abr 24, 2011)

Es cierto julien... 

electroloko, igual alcanzaste bastante buena distancia desde san antonio a conce... ahora jamás he usado esos tarritos de FI. mi pregunta es si esos tienen in condensador tanque ya incorporado o hay que ponerlo por fuera?

me intereso bastante esa propuesta en transmisor simple. lo unico malo es que la propagacion no ha estado para nada buena estos dias. ni una sola radio se escucho anteayer.


----------



## gabriel77sur (Abr 24, 2011)

efectivamente mumish estos tarritos  de fi tienen un circuito tanque con una bobina variable entre los 2 uH y los 3uH aproximadamente y un capacitor  de unos 82pF y esta sintonizado en 10.7 Mhz, para utilizar bobina debes retirar el capacitor o en su defecto romperlo ya que es muy fragil,  yo los estoy utilizando en un pequeño tx de blu, y lo sintonice a una fi de 9 Mhz y a la salida del 2do mezclador los lleve a 14 Mhz


----------



## DavidGuetta (Abr 24, 2011)

ELEKTROLOKO dijo:


> Transmitía desde San Antonio.
> Cometí un error en el circuito: el Integrado de audio es un *LM386* y no el que aparece ahí... pero la numeración de patas es la correcta.
> A este "transmisorcito" si le cambias el transistor oscilador por un BC548 y el de salida por un BD139, además de cambiar las bobinas, por otras sobre nucleos más grandes y con alambre más idoneo... es increible lo que se puede hacer... es probable que más de mil de kilometros en 7MHz con buena propagación... También es conveniente cambiar el integrado de audio por un TDA2002, pero en escencia sigue siendo lo mismo. Saludos y Gracias.



En todo caso me habia fijado que el CI era LM386.


----------



## elgriego (Abr 24, 2011)

increíble ¡¡¡ tanto alcance con tan pocos componentes.

Estimado alteza el-rey-julien,en electronica nada es increible y menos en rf ,cuando se abre la propagacion ,se logran alcances increibles con potencias muy bajas.

Saludos Atte El Griego.


----------



## boxito (Abr 24, 2011)

ELEKTROLOKO dijo:


> Transmitía desde San Antonio.
> Cometí un error en el circuito: el Integrado de audio es un *LM386* y no el que aparece ahí... pero la numeración de patas es la correcta.
> A este "transmisorcito" si le cambias el transistor oscilador por un BC548 y el de salida por un BD139, además de cambiar las bobinas, por otras sobre nucleos más grandes y con alambre más idoneo... es increible lo que se puede hacer... es probable que más de mil de kilometros en 7MHz con buena propagación... También es conveniente cambiar el integrado de audio por un TDA2002, pero en escencia sigue siendo lo mismo. Saludos y Gracias.



okey pero en onda corta transmite el circuito? par que lo construya,  es que en fm y am  se necesita permiso $$$$   para usar la frecuencia, en cambio en sw te lo regalan hasta se rien hecho veridico , en fin ya se los tarritos se pueden sustiuir po otra cosa ya que estos ya no se llegan en las casas electronicas .


----------



## DavidGuetta (Abr 24, 2011)

pero se sacan de una radio de fm, todas las radios analogas las traen...


----------



## ELEKTROLOKO (Abr 24, 2011)

Los tarros de FI de 10.7MHz se encuentran en deshueses de radios de FM, en general se les identifica por su color Verde o Azul.
No es necesario cortar ni sacar el condensador que traen incorporado. Solo hay que agregar capacidad en paralelo, para hacerlas resonar en una frecuencia más baja y reajustando el nucleo a máxima salida.

El alcance de este (y cualquier transmisor de onda corta) depende de dos factores importantes:
1- Condiciones de propagación en la frecuencia que se emite (Esto depende de la hora, epoca del año y actividad solar).
2- Irradiar la señal con una *BUENA ANTENA *(tema extenso para tratarlo ahora, y quizá el más importante).

Quisiera agregar algo, para entusiamar a los más escepticos, para tener en cuenta y no olvidar: 
Los receptores de Onda Corta tienen en su mayoria (los buenos) un medidor de intensidad de señales. Este medidor se le denomina Smeter (esmiter). En el medidor vienen los numeros del 1 al 9 respectivamente, a continuación y cerrando la escala los numeros +10dB, +20dB, +30dB (dB=decibel). Si recibimos una transmición cualquiera y el Smeter nos indica un S6 (ese seis), para que esta suba a un S7, la potencia del transmisor *DEBE ser aumentada CUATRO VECES*. 

Ejemplo: Tenemos una emision de 10 watts y la recibimos señal S5, si queremos subir a S6, la potencia debe aumentar cuatro veces, o sea, aumentar a 40 Watts. Tomemos entonces la siguiente tabla como ejemplo:

*S1= 12,5 miliwatts (.08 watts)
S2= 50 miliwatts  (.02 watts )
S3= 200 miliwatts  (.2 Watts )
S4= 800 miliwatts  (.8 Watts )
S5= 3,2 watts
S6= 12,8 watts
S7= 51,2 watts
S8= 204,8 watts
S9= 819,2 watts*

Entonces es PERFECTAMENTE factible poner una señal de muy baja potencia a mucha distancia (respetando los puntos 1 y 2). Entonces, imaginemos poco ruido de banda, una emisora de 1000 watts con un S9+30dB... y buenas condiciones de propagación...?  
podemos llegar perfectamente lejos con nuestros escasos miliwatts.
Existe una modalidad entre los radio aficionados llamada QRPsismo (del codigo QRP= Baja Potencia) quienes con pocos miliwatts han hecho comunicados CONFIRMADOS  a increibles distancias. 

*NOTA:* Miliwatts no significa MIL WATTS... ¡¡ 1 miliwatt es la milésima parte de 1 Watt !!



el-rey-julien dijo:


> increíble ¡¡¡ tanto alcance con tan pocos componentes,



Siiii es increible lo que se puede hacer con tan poco... Un amigo construyó un emisor telegráfico con un cristal en 7025 KHz y un solo transistor (creo que era el famoso 2N2222 encapsulado metálico), estabamos a unos 600 kilometros en linea recta y yo le escuchaba a nivel de ruido, pero legible completamente... el "trasmisor" lo construyó en una caja metálica de anilina y le agregó una bateria de 9 Volt. Todo conectado a una antena dipolo a 10 metros de altura.
Yo emití en 6200 KHz con este circuito casi medio año (piratisticamente  ) y me escuchaban a 400 kilometros de distancia  !! 
ANIMATE... Saludos a todos y Gracias.



elgriego dijo:


> increíble ¡¡¡ tanto alcance con tan pocos componentes.
> 
> Estimado alteza el-rey-julien,en electronica nada es increible y menos en rf ,cuando se abre la propagacion ,se logran alcances increibles con potencias muy bajas.
> 
> Saludos Atte El Griego.



Así es, efectivamente !!
Cuando la propagación está de nuestro lado cualquier cosa puede suceder.
Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 25, 2011)

el problema es la antena,la municipalidad te cae encima en una semana ,por lo menos en mi ciudad


----------



## fredd2 (Abr 25, 2011)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> el problema es la antena,la municipalidad te cae encima en una semana ,por lo menos en mi ciudad


Unos cuantos metros de cable o hilo de transformadores, un balun 1:9 (te ahorras el tmatch), un tendedero, un arbol como mastil, en fin siempre hay una solucion practica.
Saludos


----------



## sjuan (Abr 25, 2011)

si esta muy bueno el transmisor, yo erme uno de fm, creen que puedo llegar a sacar tento alcance con una buena antena?


----------



## fredd2 (Abr 25, 2011)

Imagino que fm te referis de 88mhz a 108mhz, si es asi aparte de una buena antena tambien precisas algo mas de potencia, fijate en google la diferencia entre HF y VHF para entender las bondades de HF.
Saludos


----------



## DavidGuetta (Abr 25, 2011)

sjuan dijo:


> si esta muy bueno el transmisor, yo erme uno de fm, creen que puedo llegar a sacar tento alcance con una buena antena?



Es casi imposible sacarle a la FM la misma distancia que la onda corta. Y digo ''Casi'', porque he visto videos de radioaficionados comunicandose en 144mhz con solo 10mW de potencia a distancias superiores a 500KM, pero eso en las mejorsisisisisisimas condiciones atmosfericas y una antena con excelente ganancia.

En onda corta es relativamente facil sacarle miles de km a un par de miliwatts, todo contrapesado con la antena (que no todos tienen el mismo privilegio de tener ojala un terreno plano y muy amplio para poder instalarla)


----------



## Imzas (Jul 11, 2011)

Hola, soy una real profana en temas de radio, pero creo que el circuito es muy sencillo, y dada la frecuencia, igual deja boquiabierto a cualquier inexperto, dada la frecuencia de emision, no se esperaria dicha cobertura . Lo uncio que me daria "miedo" seria el transistor usado ya que no los conozco y no sabria cual patilla es cual .


----------



## Rony David Carias Vidal (Dic 15, 2011)

Wow que interesante!!
me interesa mucho, voy a intentar contruirlo..... para experimentar claro......me gustaria poder comunicarme con mi jefe (el es fanatico de las radiocomunicaciones, de joven tambien fue radioaficionado) ya que vivo a 15km de donde trabajo pareceria que no es mucho para comunicarse usando onda corta pero sera un desafio porq una montaña separa la ciudad donde vivo y la ciudad donde trabajo ...seria interesante............ademas; mi novia tambien es de esa ciudad y ella tambien tiene conocimientos de electrónica jeje   jejeej  interesante practica jjajajajajaajaj gracias a  mumish13 por haber aportado esta informacion.... y bueno será posible que pueda yo hacer todo esto y que me funcione para los usos que le deseo dar ???


----------



## tecnidany (Ene 15, 2012)

yo construi un transmisor para onda corta con una sola valvula 6l6 y un cristal y funciona muy bien en telegrafia no probe mucho el alcance ya que no tengo una antena adecuada para estas bandas pero que alcance pòdria obtener con este equipo?


----------



## rogusgar (Oct 10, 2014)

Realmente ANDA lo tengo armado con un BC337 y modulado con un TDA2002,seran 500 milivatios y comunicaba en 80 metros con Santiago del Estero todas las noches,tal cual esta este circuito..


----------



## Andrxx (Oct 10, 2014)

Una pregunta ¿al transmisor que os referis es al que sale en el primer post del todo o es otro? El del primer post, jamás conseguí echarlo a andar.


----------



## llaven (Jul 7, 2018)

Hola, este transmisor es muy bueno para la experimentación. Voy a armar otro para agregar la etapa de modulación que propone el compañero davidGuetta. Mientras tanto les comparto el transmisor (que efectivamente en la versión original es pensado para telegrafía), y que metí en un libro tratando de imitar los transmisores "espías" de la guerra fría. Gracias por compartir.


----------

